# Want to change to ZEB shivaji cabinet



## bcdxer (Jul 29, 2012)

I decided to change from my  existing PC cabinet to ZEB-shivaji  cabinet since my existing one gave troubles to upgrade or add extra HDDs....
So far i have no experience on PC hardwares except installing DVDwritter and sound card..

Is there any important points need to be considered while effecting this change?


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 29, 2012)

like you mentioned,
space for further upgrades
space for present components
cable managements
LOOKS!!
size is important too. ( mini atx mobo's dont need big cabinents)
 mid tower cabi's is more than enough for general pc's


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Why do you want Shivaji only? You can get CM Elite 310 for 1.8k, else mention your budget for better suggestions.


----------



## bcdxer (Jul 29, 2012)

i got Zebronics-shivaji for Rs1100 without PSU in a shop in coimbatore....


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats buddy. 
But if you had spent Rs.400 more, you could have got Zebronics Reaper and Zebronics Aviator for Rs.600 more. 

BTW what's that VX-430 in your rig? That's either CX-430 or VX-450.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2012)

Pics mate ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ here's the product page 
Shivaji - Cabinets - Intermediate - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals

@ OP - the cabinet has no front fan ? and what about the rear fan ??


----------



## bcdxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Its CX-430....

Zebronics Reaper and Zebronics Aviator is not available here at coimbatore...
Initially shopkeeper told me that he did not have any zebronics cabbies.
But i found shivaji from cartoons stacked outside his shop.....

my new cabinet zeb-shivaji

*s10.postimage.org/jt02i5vl5/SDC11937.jpg
*s17.postimage.org/ab6fmfwsv/SDC11938.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the pic .. so it comes with one 80mm rear and two 80mm side panel fan pre- installed - only thing lacks here is a mounting option for a front intake fan .

The cabinet looks well built, Cables are long enough though a little cramped but asking for lots of things under 1.1k may be to much but still this cabinet is a little less features eqippped compared to zebronics Bijli. Anyway, Congrats to Op for his purchase of the cabinet.


----------

